# Perspex scratches



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Evening all,

Has anyone got any suggestions for removing scratches from Perspex?


----------



## leemarksmith (Nov 15, 2009)

I used G6 compound on my under bonnet mirrors, then polished etc, but i used a DA, removed the lot and they where pretty bad compared...


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

So are you suggesting G6 on Perspex?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## fergul (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm no expert but I'd say its going to be difficult getting rid of Perspex scratches, if you use abrasives wouldn't it be likely to come off worse? Unless there's some sort of resin to fill it.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I've never tried it but what about a head light restoring kit on it


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

fergul said:


> I'm no expert but I'd say its going to be difficult getting rid of Perspex scratches, if you use abrasives wouldn't it be likely to come off worse? Unless there's some sort of resin to fill it.


This is my thinking, but I was hoping someone on here would have tried to "correct" this type of surface?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Hasan1 said:


> I've never tried it but what about a head light restoring kit on it


I've corrected many headlights but this is much thinner material, so not comfortable sandingt this!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would try some Megs PlastRX, it is really good on clear plastics. I think the difficulty would be applying it to that perspex.

The PlastX is easy to use, just apply and keep working until it breaks down (DAT polish)


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll let the customer decide! But thanks for the info


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Take it that's a Type R rev screen, try here

http://www.civinfo.com/forum/cleaning/56269-removing-scratches-speedo-cover.html


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Is that a honda civic? If so, its the softest material known to man so would go softly softly with it. Perhaps try your finest finishing polish.


----------



## leemarksmith (Nov 15, 2009)

MattWSM said:


> So are you suggesting G6 on Perspex?


I did, but mine was 3mm thick, I'd think twice after the recent comments however on how thin it is...


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

DOBE said:


> Take it that's a Type R rev screen, try here
> 
> http://www.civinfo.com/forum/cleaning/56269-removing-scratches-speedo-cover.html


Fantastic, super, great! Thanks for the link, this is the way forward and will post pics if I get the go ahead from the customer


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The PlastX pics on page 3 http://www.civinfo.com/forum/cleaning/56269-removing-scratches-speedo-cover-3.html are really indicative of the product. One of the nice things about it is it can be used by hand or machine


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Hindsight is brilliant on perspex, the British Army use it on the windows in tanks

I know its pricey but you only need a tiny bit. Great on headlights too.

http://www.morethanpolish.com/hindsight.asp


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Standard paint polish will work - I've used Megs and i think 3M of a couple different clusters - works great. You really need to remove it from teh car and use a machine to get a proper result.


----------



## pe2dave (Oct 11, 2012)

Micro-gloss liquid abrasive. Meant for the job, e.g. on ****pit perspex.

I got it from http://www.restorationsupplies.co.uk/ but I can't find it on their site now?
Made by Micro surface finish products, Wilton, Iowa, US

HTH


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Got the go ahead from the customer so tomorrow ill be using plastic aquarium polish to remove the scratches, ill post pics as I go......


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Be interesting to see how this goes.

Goodluck and let us know how you get on :thumb:


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Nice one, plenty of pics.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Brasso and other fine metal polishes work quite nice.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

So today was the day.....

You don't get much product and I cut the 2 pads into 8 smaller pieces, didn't take much to remove the anti reflective film/scratches but not 100% perfect.

Customer was delighted so that's all that counts.










50/50


















Finished









Outside shot









Thanks for looking


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Any feedback?


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Still looks a bit marked, but a lot better than it was.

These facias are so easy to scratch even with a soft cloth.

I wonder if there is a protective coating that can be sprayed on to stop it getting damaged as bad again.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Certainly a lot better than it was, shame it's still a bit swirly. As long as the customer was happy :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Even though the light swirls are showing with the led light there almost completely gone when outside, which is the main thing I guess, and yeah someone must do a protector for Perspex??


----------



## pe2dave (Oct 11, 2012)

MattWSM said:


> Even though the light swirls are showing with the led light there almost completely gone when outside, which is the main thing I guess, and yeah someone must do a protector for Perspex??


Not quite the same, but for the iPhone, satnav etc, you can buy a thin film which adheres to the surface, point being similar protection. Whether you can buy it in a size for this I don't know, but it seems likely.

HTH


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Still quite a few scratches unfortunately 

Some cracking work on an intrument panel here from Clark @ PB, but probably only achievable by removing the panel though


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

MattWSM said:


> So today was the day.....
> 
> You don't get much product and I cut the 2 pads into 8 smaller pieces, didn't take much to remove the anti reflective film/scratches but not 100% perfect.
> 
> Thanks for looking


A lot better but still needs refined. You will be able to get it a mirror finish with a finishing polish.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Bero said:


> A lot better but still needs refined. You will be able to get it a mirror finish with a finishing polish.


I was slightly against it, but spent a good hour getting it to this, by hand I may add! Can you suggest a finishing polish?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Darn impressive work by hand! By machine i would use 3M Untrafina or whatever the lightest Menzerna polish, but any brand should be fine.....doing it by hand......I don't know if they would be aggressive enough to be effective. Good luck!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Am looking at an extension for my rotary and may suggest this to the customer, although they were happy and even emailed me yesterday to say thanks again


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

MattWSM said:


> Am looking at an extension for my rotary and may suggest this to the customer, although they were happy and even emailed me yesterday to say thanks again


If you have a machine polisher I would have just removed the perspex from the car, polished on a work bench and reinstalled. I've done this on my last two cars.


----------

